

Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Remote Workers?  - lifeinafolder

remote hiring only!
======
bartonfink
There will be a who's hiring post on either Sunday or Monday depending on
whether the bot is smart enough to avoid weekends.

------
johnnyg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Long term contract work. $29/hr. 90 hour 2 week
cap. Paypal/Venmo.

Support a family of CPAP websites including CPAP.com, CPAPtalk.com and
CPAPDropShip.com.

PHP/MySQL/jQuery/RabbitMQ/Asterisk. GM is a coder and manages the team.

Three HNers currently contract remotely with us and we are looking to add one
more. I'm happy to put you in touch with them to get a feel for our company
and the work ahead of starting.

Contact: johnny@cpap.com

